# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  अ

## sagarr

Karbonn a119 uc brouser नेट चलाते समय एड आते है कऐसे बंद करू

----------


## Rajat Vynar

UC सेटिंग्स से।

----------

